# Betta Swimming Constantly....normal ???



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a male betta that I rescued. It was neglected. After working with him for a few weeks I bought him a 2-gallon filtered/lit tank with gravel and a real plant. I let the tank sit for several hours. When the temperature of the water was around the same as his bowl, I transferred him. He seemed so happy his new tank swimming all around. Now it's 12 hours later......he is stilll swimming all over the place and hasn't rested. (I've been up all night). A lot of the swimming is up and down. I thought maybe we didn't set the filter/bubbler correctly and that the current was too much. I turned it off for awile. He is still swimming around contantly.

I don't know if this is normal or not. His bowl was so tiny. He looks good and he ate well last night. I'm planning to turn the filter back on (undergravel filter) His water is tepid. I haven't gotten the heater/therm yet. Have to get these a few at a time. Also haven't gotten the dechlorinator yet.

Is this a normal happy fish or is he getting sick?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If he's swimming around and is active, he's ok. He'll settle down when he gets tired. lol I think he's fine.


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. I was getting worried. Now if I would just get to sleep! lol


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

1) Get a dechlorinator, it is healthier for the fish.

2) You do not have to wait until the tank matches the temp of your fishes cup. simply float the cup in the water and when the temps match drop him in 

Swimming around means he is happy. some Bettas are lazy and swim maybe once a day. Others swim all the time! One male Betta of mine swims against his currect all day long. He struggles against it but he will get out of it and then go back to the beginning to swim through it again(like a kid and a slide. Up down up down up down).

A female of mine swims around her 5 gallon tank non-stop at times too. Yours is probable exploring his new home and is a bit anxious about the change. He could be like that forever for all you know so just le thim have his fun. Oh and get the dechlorinator!!!!


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, Everyone is so friendly here. Thank you so much. I am definitely getting the dechlorinator. You described above exactly what he is doing. He is going into the current too. He seems fascinated by the bubbler. He also swims to the bottom and floats to the top, right by the bubbler. I think he's at an amusement park! lol I'm relieved that he is not sick. What a hoot to watch!


----------



## Angelmonster (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, no need to worry at all! You are actually lucky you found an active Betta! I was abit worried too when I got my firs tone, Clark. He would swim against the current all day and I always read that Bettas had a personality but HATED currents. Well mine AND yours are an exception then haha.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah he just sounds like an excited, happy fish. I bet he was just so excited about having a bigger, cleaner home that he just had to explore and show you how excited he was.


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. I love watching him and am glad that he is an active fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Be forewarned! They're addictive! lol


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I see that. I'm already wanting to go and get another fish and tank. We had fun with my son's other betta, Seeking (named for a Pokemon). That fish was like a dog. He used to follow my finger with his head. He also let me gently touch him. Now this betta, Cobalt, is following all of my movements. My other son has bad luck with fish. Every fish he's had never made it past a month or two. He took meticulous care of the fish too. 

Cobalt is still swimming a lot but he definitely has calmed some.


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

*Well, if he was neglected and he moved to a nicer home with a live plan (bettas love live plants) He obviously would be excited. Just give him a bit to get used to it, and it's good if your bettas active, that means he's happy and healthy. ;-)*


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

Thank you. He's out of the tank now as he has fin rot. Can you get fin rot from a live plant? The plant wasn't doing well.


----------

